# Cannot update perl 5.24



## Mwh65 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't seem to update Perl from perl5-5.24.1.r4_1 to perl5-5.24.1.r5_1 on FreeBSD 9.3

The error it give is ...


```
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```

I tried to use `make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes perl5-5.24.1.r5_1` via lang/perl5.24 but still the same error.

Other updated ports are now dependent on it. Any suggestions.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2017)

FreeBSD 9.3 is now end-of-life and not supported anymore. Upgrade to 10.3.

https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

